# OL16 Wanted



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

Hi All,

Just taking a chance before looking to fastech. Does anyone stck the clone OL16 BF rda.

Thanks in Adv


----------



## zadiac (13/2/17)

Don't think anyone stocks the clone here. I bought mine from FT and am very happy with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/2/17)

We have the authentic on sale at the moment:

https://savapegear.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/origen-little-16


----------



## turkey (10/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Don't think anyone stocks the clone here. I bought mine from FT and am very happy with it.


Hi, can I ask which version you got from FT? I'm trying to work out which clone is "superior".


----------



## zadiac (10/6/17)

turkey said:


> Hi, can I ask which version you got from FT? I'm trying to work out which clone is "superior".



I got the A, but can't tell you how it is because I found it way too small and only attempted one build on it and gave up. Threw it in the vape bin and it's still there somewhere.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/6/17)

zadiac said:


> I got the A, but can't tell you how it is because I found it way too small and only attempted one build on it and gave up. Threw it in the vape bin and it's still there somewhere.



Same thing happened to me brother. Bought the sxk version and sold it after a day. That build deck was not nice to work with.


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/6/17)

turkey said:


> Hi, can I ask which version you got from FT? I'm trying to work out which clone is "superior".


I have a clone for sale .pm me if you interested. works perfectly well.


----------



## turkey (10/6/17)

zadiac said:


> I got the A, but can't tell you how it is because I found it way too small and only attempted one build on it and gave up. Threw it in the vape bin and it's still there somewhere.


Tx mate. Yeah I like simple coils so the size works for me.


----------

